# Race to Sub X on 3x3 (Sub 9.5 and beyond)



## Zeke Mackay (Nov 13, 2018)

As I can't find a thread for race to sub x below 10, or the last one died a while ago, I'm starting a new one. You can do race to Sub 9.5, 9, 8.5, 8, 7.5, 7, and beyond. You need to reach your goal 3 rounds in a row to progress. When entering, you need to put your goal, average this round, and times in order to enter. 

Here is the link to the results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Hk8oE9FBMO6LCvZ5Rx1Jrnu6kkCNxANnrubJuD8eHsU/edit?usp=sharing

Just pick a time you're right above, and start racing!

Week 1 scrambles:
1. D' F2 L R2 B2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 D R2 B L B2 F D' B L' 
2. B2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 U F2 U R' U B2 D' R B2 F D' B' U2 
3. U D F2 D R2 F B' R' U R F2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 L' U2 F2 R2 
4. D' F D L' U2 D F' D R2 F U2 B' D2 R2 B' R2 F U2 D2 B2 
5. D F2 D R2 B2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 D F U' B L' D' R U R F' U2 
6. U B' D R' B L2 U' F' R2 F2 U2 L' U2 R2 L U2 L' F2 U 
7. F R' F R2 D2 F2 U2 F' D2 F D2 B R2 B2 U' F R2 D2 L' D U 
8. R' D R2 B2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 F2 L2 R B D2 B2 L' U R 
9. R2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 U' F2 B' L' D B R2 U2 B' U R U2 
10. B R2 L2 D R F R' U' R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 B D2 F2 
11. U F' B2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L' F2 R' F2 L' D L2 B' R2 U2 B2 L' 
12. B' U' B U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B' L2 D2 R2 L' B D L' B R D'


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Nov 13, 2018)

Race to sub 9.5
Method: CFOP
Cube: GTS3M

Generated By csTimer on 2018-11-13
avg of 12: 9.82

Time List:
1. 9.85 D' F2 L R2 B2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 D R2 B L B2 F D' B L' 
2. 11.04 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 U F2 U R' U B2 D' R B2 F D' B' U2 
3. 10.03 U D F2 D R2 F B' R' U R F2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 L' U2 F2 R2 
4. (6.68) D' F D L' U2 D F' D R2 F U2 B' D2 R2 B' R2 F U2 D2 B2 
5. 9.28 D F2 D R2 B2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 D F U' B L' D' R U R F' U2 
6. 11.95 U B' D R' B L2 U' F' R2 F2 U2 L' U2 R2 L U2 L' F2 U 
7. 8.94 F R' F R2 D2 F2 U2 F' D2 F D2 B R2 B2 U' F R2 D2 L' D U 
8. 9.12 R' D R2 B2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 F2 L2 R B D2 B2 L' U R 
9. (13.40) R2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 U' F2 B' L' D B R2 U2 B' U R U2 
10. 9.23 B R2 L2 D R F R' U' R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 B D2 F2 
11. 9.29 U F' B2 L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L' F2 R' F2 L' D L2 B' R2 U2 B2 L' 
12. 9.45 B' U' B U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B' L2 D2 R2 L' B D L' B R D'

Lol solve 4.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Nov 22, 2018)

Honestly what did I expect


----------



## TJardigradHe (Nov 22, 2018)

Race to sub 9.5
Method: CFOP
Cube: GAN 354 M
Ao12: *9.67* 

1. 10.18
2. 8.70
3. 12.61
4. (6.88)
5. 8.36
6. 9.36
7. (12.83)
8. 9.80
9. 9.69
10. 9.67
11. 9.17
12. 9.15


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Nov 27, 2018)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Hk8oE9FBMO6LCvZ5Rx1Jrnu6kkCNxANnrubJuD8eHsU/edit?usp=sharing 

Round 2 Scrambles:
1. F' D2 R2 U2 L2 B L2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 U L' B' L D' L2 F2 U2 
2. F U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B' D2 R2 D2 F2 R' D' R U2 L U2 B' L B' D2 
3. B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B D2 U2 F' R2 B' D L' U' L2 F' U F L' B2 
4. D' L D2 L2 B2 R B' F2 R' U2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 D2 R' D' B' 
5. L2 R2 B L2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 D' B' D R U2 F U' R B 
6. D2 B2 L D' F2 R' D' F R D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 B2 R U2 R D2 L' D' 
7. D F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 R' B2 R' B F' D' R B' F2 
8. B L2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 F L2 F' U2 F U' L B2 L B' R' F' L B 
9. L' B2 U2 F' R2 U2 L' U R2 F2 U B2 D' B2 D L2 D' B2 F' U' 
10. R2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B D' L B R2 B F2 L D' 
11. F2 L2 D2 F2 R B2 L' F2 R2 D2 B2 R' B' F2 U' L2 D2 B L' D2 B2 
12. U2 B' L2 U' R' B U' F2 B2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 L B2 R B2 L U 

Ends December 4th (Or December 11th if no one competes)


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Nov 27, 2018)

Race to sub 9.5
Method: CFOP
Cube: GTS3M

Generated By csTimer on 2018-11-27
avg of 12: 9.388

Time List:
1. (6.560) F' D2 R2 U2 L2 B L2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 U L' B' L D' L2 F2 U2 
2. 7.664 F U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B' D2 R2 D2 F2 R' D' R U2 L U2 B' L B' D2 
3. 8.865 B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B D2 U2 F' R2 B' D L' U' L2 F' U F L' B2 
4. 10.496 D' L D2 L2 B2 R B' F2 R' U2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 D2 R' D' B' 
5. 11.744 L2 R2 B L2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 D' B' D R U2 F U' R B 
6. 10.576 D2 B2 L D' F2 R' D' F R D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 B2 R U2 R D2 L' D' 
7. (12.064) D F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 R' B2 R' B F' D' R B' F2 
8. 8.977 B L2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 F L2 F' U2 F U' L B2 L B' R' F' L B 
9. 10.193 L' B2 U2 F' R2 U2 L' U R2 F2 U B2 D' B2 D L2 D' B2 F' U' 
10. 8.816 R2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B D' L B R2 B F2 L D' 
11. 8.336 F2 L2 D2 F2 R B2 L' F2 R2 D2 B2 R' B' F2 U' L2 D2 B L' D2 B2 
12. 8.208 U2 B' L2 U' R' B U' F2 B2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 L B2 R B2 L U

Nice


----------



## ExultantCarn (Dec 9, 2018)

Race to sub 9.5
Method: CFOP
Cube: MF3RS2M

avg of 12: 9.85

Time List:
1. (6.82) F' D2 R2 U2 L2 B L2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 U L' B' L D' L2 F2 U2 
2. (14.53+) F U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B' D2 R2 D2 F2 R' D' R U2 L U2 B' L B' D2 
3. 9.63 B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B D2 U2 F' R2 B' D L' U' L2 F' U F L' B2 
4. 10.78 D' L D2 L2 B2 R B' F2 R' U2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 D2 R' D' B' 
5. 9.18 L2 R2 B L2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 D' B' D R U2 F U' R B 
6. 10.90 D2 B2 L D' F2 R' D' F R D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 B2 R U2 R D2 L' D' 
7. 8.05 D F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 R' B2 R' B F' D' R B' F2 
8. 10.51 B L2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 F L2 F' U2 F U' L B2 L B' R' F' L B 
9. 7.92 L' B2 U2 F' R2 U2 L' U R2 F2 U B2 D' B2 D L2 D' B2 F' U' 
10. 9.46 R2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B D' L B R2 B F2 L D' 
11. 11.89 F2 L2 D2 F2 R B2 L' F2 R2 D2 B2 R' B' F2 U' L2 D2 B L' D2 B2 
12. 10.20 U2 B' L2 U' R' B U' F2 B2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 L B2 R B2 L U

that consistency lol
also that was a really good first solve


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Dec 11, 2018)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Hk8oE9FBMO6LCvZ5Rx1Jrnu6kkCNxANnrubJuD8eHsU/edit?usp=sharing 

Round 3 Scrambles:
1. U2 B U2 B L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F R2 B U F R B F2 U' R' D L' 
2. B L2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 R' B L R' D B2 D B' 
3. D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 D' U' F' D' R' F2 U' F' L D2 F 
4. F2 R' U2 B' U2 F L2 B2 U2 L2 B U2 R2 F' D' B' U2 R' D2 L U2 
5. U R' F L' B2 R2 B' L U' R2 U2 F2 L' U2 R2 B2 D2 R U2 D2 R' 
6. F D2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 F2 U' F2 R2 B F D' F' U' R' B F' 
7. D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B' L2 R2 B R2 L F D' B L U B2 F R' D2 
8. R U2 F2 L D2 L2 B2 R B2 F2 R2 F2 B' D R F' R' U L' R D2 
9. L2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 B R2 D F2 R' F' R' U' F2 D2 F 
10. B2 L' F2 L2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 L' U B' D L F R' 
11. D' L2 U B2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 B' F2 L' R F' L2 R2 F' 
12. U2 F2 L' F U2 F2 R2 U2 R F2 U' L2 U2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U 

Ends December 18th (Or December 25th if no one competes)


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Dec 12, 2018)

Race to sub 9.5
Method: CFOP
Cube: GTS3M

Generated By csTimer on 2018-12-11 (solving from 12/11/2018 6:00:38 PM to 12/11/2018 6:04:48 PM)
avg of 12: 9.438

Time List:
1. 8.977 U2 B U2 B L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F R2 B U F R B F2 U' R' D L' @12/11/2018 6:00:38 PM 
2. 10.545 B L2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 R' B L R' D B2 D B' @12/11/2018 6:00:57 PM 
3. 8.976 D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 D' U' F' D' R' F2 U' F' L D2 F @12/11/2018 6:01:19 PM 
4. 8.897 F2 R' U2 B' U2 F L2 B2 U2 L2 B U2 R2 F' D' B' U2 R' D2 L U2 @12/11/2018 6:01:38 PM 
5. 9.633 U R' F L' B2 R2 B' L U' R2 U2 F2 L' U2 R2 B2 D2 R U2 D2 R' @12/11/2018 6:02:00 PM 
6. 8.928 F D2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 F2 U' F2 R2 B F D' F' U' R' B F' @12/11/2018 6:02:20 PM 
7. 8.593 D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B' L2 R2 B R2 L F D' B L U B2 F R' D2 @12/11/2018 6:02:45 PM 
8. (10.865) R U2 F2 L D2 L2 B2 R B2 F2 R2 F2 B' D R F' R' U L' R D2 @12/11/2018 6:03:07 PM 
9. (7.889) L2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 B R2 D F2 R' F' R' U' F2 D2 F @12/11/2018 6:03:28 PM 
10. 10.017 B2 L' F2 L2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 L' U B' D L F R' @12/11/2018 6:03:56 PM 
11. 9.937 D' L2 U B2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 B' F2 L' R F' L2 R2 F' @12/11/2018 6:04:17 PM 
12. 9.873 U2 F2 L' F U2 F2 R2 U2 R F2 U' L2 U2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U @12/11/2018 6:04:39 PM


----------



## ExultantCarn (Dec 13, 2018)

Round 3
Race to sub 9.5
Method: CFOP
Cube: MF3RS2M

Generated By csTimer on 2018-12-13
avg of 12: 9.65

Time List:
1. 9.14 U2 B U2 B L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F R2 B U F R B F2 U' R' D L' 
2. 11.30 B L2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 R' B L R' D B2 D B' 
3. 7.90 D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 D' U' F' D' R' F2 U' F' L D2 F 
4. 10.64 F2 R' U2 B' U2 F L2 B2 U2 L2 B U2 R2 F' D' B' U2 R' D2 L U2 
5. 7.57 U R' F L' B2 R2 B' L U' R2 U2 F2 L' U2 R2 B2 D2 R U2 D2 R' 
6. (7.00) F D2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 F2 U' F2 R2 B F D' F' U' R' B F' 
7. (12.67+) D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B' L2 R2 B R2 L F D' B L U B2 F R' D2 
8. 9.34 R U2 F2 L D2 L2 B2 R B2 F2 R2 F2 B' D R F' R' U L' R D2 
9. 9.76 L2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 B R2 D F2 R' F' R' U' F2 D2 F 
10. 10.93 B2 L' F2 L2 D2 F R2 F' D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 L' U B' D L F R' 
11. 10.56 D' L2 U B2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 B' F2 L' R F' L2 R2 F' 
12. 9.33 U2 F2 L' F U2 F2 R2 U2 R F2 U' L2 U2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U


that was so locky lol
but it was also really lucky


----------

